# Yummy's journey from Fat to Body Fitness Queen!



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello everyone... I'm back but I am back for good this time 

My name is Vicky I am 25 yrs old. I have two gorgeous children and since having them I have put on a few pounds and it is now time to burn it all away!!

I have been bodybuilding on and off for a few years now but I am not going to stop this time and its a promise !

*Here are my starting stats:*

Weight:* 187lbs*

Bodyfat: *33%*

Height: * 5,2*

*Body Measurements: *

Forearm: * 10"* Hips: * 42"* Calves: *16"*

Arms: *14" * Waist: *38"* Shoulders: * 17"*

Chest: * 37"* Thighs: * 25"* Neck: *13"*

My goal

*To loose 21lbs by the end of August 2013 & compete in the long distant future*

Here are a couple of starting pictures, very embarrassed about these pictures but they might just give me the kick up the backside I need.

first one from 2011

View attachment 62557


this one is now

View attachment 120562


I have now got into my training, taking bodybuilding more seriously . In the long distant future I would love to be able to compete in the body fitness category. But for now I just need to get my body into burning fat. I will be posting progress pictures every month and weighing my self once a week.

I am currently doing timed carbs- I have only being do this diet for a week and I have already noticed some changes in my body. 

I have entered into a 5K Fun Run in August to raise money for leukemia research. I will be training 3 times a week using the C25K program. Once I have a donation page sorted I will post a link .

The reason for why I am taking part in the race and fundraising for this charity is because my partner was diagnosed with CLL type of Leukemia in 2009, has been in remission until now where it has decided to show its ugly face again and he will probably be receiving treatment towards the end of the year or sooner.

Thanks for taking the time to look at my journal

Vicky x


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

Vicky, have you got a just giving link as I'm sure you could raise a few quid off here?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Good luck v x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes I just need to set it up and I will post a link and thanks Queenie


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Here is the link guys and gals....

https://www.justgiving.com/vicky-illsley2013


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Here is the link guys and gals....
> 
> https://www.justgiving.com/vicky-illsley2013


Done


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

chris l said:


> Done


Thank you so much x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well as for having slight shin splints I'm worried about doing this run now, worried its going to stop me from training


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

LEGS

CALVES

Standing Raise

15 x 16kg

15 x 24kg

Seated Raise

15 x 20kg

15 x 25kg

HAMSTRINGS

Seated Leg Curl

15 x 15 kg

15 x 20 kg

Lying Leg Curl

15 x 21kg

15 x 24kg

QUADS

Seated Leg Ext

20 x 21kg

Hack Squat

15 x 10kg

12 x 25kg

8 x 17.5kg

Leg Press

12 x 40kg

11 x 35kg

11 x 35kg

15 mins HIIT x


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Here is the link guys and gals....
> 
> https://www.justgiving.com/vicky-illsley2013


Done


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks so kind.

Just bought some new balance running trainers


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Good running trainers  nice one x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Good running trainers  nice one x


Hoping it will help my shin problem, knowing my luck I'll be prone to them .


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> I have entered into a 5K Fun Run in August to raise money for leukemia research. I will be training 3 times a week using the C25K program. Once I have a donation page sorted I will post a link .
> 
> The reason for why I am taking part in the race and fundraising for this charity is because my partner was diagnosed with CLL type of Leukemia in 2009, has been in remission until now where it has decided to show its ugly face again and he will probably be receiving treatment towards the end of the year or sooner.
> 
> ...


Thats fantastic doing this and giving to charity well done


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> Thats fantastic doing this and giving to charity well done


Thanks. It's a charity that is very close to home.... too close x

I am not eating a strict diet yet but I'm eating healthy . I will eventually get my **** into gear and sort it out but when you're visiting family its hard x


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks. It's a charity that is very close to home.... too close x
> 
> I am not eating a strict diet yet but I'm eating healthy . I will eventually get my **** into gear and sort it out but when you're visiting family its hard x


Such a great cause and refreshing to read what your doing,,,

Wish you all the best and youll do great

Very inspiring lady,,x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

104g protein

43g carbs

72g fat

1391 kcals


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well had good run this morning.. I can feel my self getting fitter.  My diet is the problem at the moment. If anyone fancies making up a diet programme for me to follow , feel free 

Im 5, 2 weigh 192lbs and I'm 25 years old


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Warm up

warm up 1x 5 bar

1 x 5 5kg

1 x 5 7.5kg

5 x 5 10kg

Bench Press

warm up 1x 5 bar

1 x 5 2.5kg

1 x 5 5kg

5 x 5 5kg

Deads

warm up

1x 5 2.5kg

1 x 5 5kg

5x5 10kg

15 mins HIIT

Weighed my self today and I seem to have lost 7lb .... I think scales might be wrong at the gym. But ut does feel good .


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Going to try out I.F today as I don't like eating late night ... just missing my breakfast will kill me lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Went for a run this morning... really pushed my self and I feel better for it. The trainers I have are really good and comfortable when running.

I can feel my stamina getting better each time I run x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Macros for today

Protein 137g

Carbs 45g

Fat 72g

Cals 1386


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Very low cals?

How are u feeling?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Very low cals?
> 
> How are u feeling?


Fine I have done all calculations and after taking 20% off it keeps coming out around 1300 to 1400


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

Well done for doing this for charity 

Love this!!

had a nice long read of this, how you coping with training? and diet?

very low on Carbs, and Calories for a runner, specially with you doing long distance, you'll need slow release timed carbs for your running


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Fine I have done all calculations and after taking 20% off it keeps coming out around 1300 to 1400


mine are around 1600 and i weigh less than u... do u want me to look at it for u? the last thing u want is a stalled metabolism, trust me! x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> mine are around 1600 and i weigh less than u... do u want me to look at it for u? the last thing u want is a stalled metabolism, trust me! x


Yes please Claire , I trust you hehe x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Prospect said:


> Well done for doing this for charity
> 
> Love this!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for reading. I have only just started running , doing 90 seconds run and walk 2 mins for 30 mins . I am also weight training too .

My shirt came today from leukaemia research wilk post a pic of it later x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Oooo all this food I can eat yummy x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

BACK

Wide pull downs

12 x 18kg

10 x18 kg

8 x 20kg

V pull-downs

12 x 18kg

10 x18 kg

8 x 20kg

wide rows

12 x 18kg

10 x 18kg

8 x 20kg

V rows

12 x 18kg

10 x 20kg

8 x 20kg

TRAPS

shrugs

15 x 10kg

15 x 12kg

15 x 15kg

BICEPS

hammer curls

12 x 7.5kg

10 x 7.5kg

8 x 10kg

Barbell Curl

12 x 7.5kg

10x 7.5kg

8 x 10kg

Cables curls

12 x 2 plates

10 x 2 plates

8 x 3 plates

HIIT: 15 mins


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Here is the link guys and gals....
> 
> https://www.justgiving.com/vicky-illsley2013


did you set that website up yourself if so how?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> did you set that website up yourself if so how?


If your running or taking part in an event you can just register or you can go through your chosen charity x


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> If your running or taking part in an event you can just register or you can go through your chosen charity x


thanx


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Macros for today

192 g protein

85 g carbs

108 g fat

2093 cals


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Macros for today
> 
> 192 g protein
> 
> ...


Much much better  )))) xx


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Much much better  )))) xx


  feel like I've eaten loads x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> feel like I've eaten loads x


U won't do when your metabolism is fired up. Youll be hungry an hour before your next meal lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Completed my morning run, feel fantastic afterwards . But whilst in the park with my dog there was this dog looked a mixed staff I was quite scared of this dog , I'm not Scared of dogs but this one I didn't trust. On my back to the car I was running and I told her to put it on lead whilst I ran passed.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Done some small abs work

3 x 12 reverse crunch

3 x 15 weighted ab crunch


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

very well deserved carb over load cheat meal tonight


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Been on another run again today... breathing is getting easier. I have just bought a second hand bike to get my fitness up x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Bloody hell cycling is hard work x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Looks like I will be giving the 5:2 fasting diet a go.... wish me luck lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Looks like I will be giving the 5:2 fasting diet a go.... wish me luck lol


What's the reasoning behind this?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> What's the reasoning behind this?


Fancy having a go after reading the fasting diet book


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Just done a 1000M swim this morning body is starting to ache already


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

CHEST

Flat Bench Press (olly Bar)

2.5kg x 12

2.5kg x 8

5kg x 6

Incline Bench Press

2.5kg x 12

5kg x 10

10kg x 8

Dumbbell Flyers

5kg x 12

5kg x 10

7.5kg x 8

SHOULDERS

Dumbbell Side Raises with upright 7.5 kg bar row (supersetting) till fail

5kg x 12

5kg x 8

5kg x 8

Shoulder Press

5kg x 12

5kg x 10

7.5kg x 8

TRICEPS

Press Downs

12kg x 12

12kg x 10

18kg x 8

Dip Machine

15 x 3 plates

8 x 4 plates

fail x 4 plates

Tricep Extensions

5kg x 12

7.5kg x 10

9.5kg x 8


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

kcals 1570

Fat 65g

carbs 113g

protein 135g


----------



## bossdog (Aug 25, 2011)

done,

good luck hope your partner gets well again soon, my daughter is in remission its a ****ty disease


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

bossdog said:


> done,
> 
> good luck hope your partner gets well again soon, my daughter is in remission its a ****ty disease


Sorry to hear that.... yes an awful disease x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

1431 kcals

fat 40g

carbs 113g

protein 168g


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Here are a couple of progress pics .. very embarrassed about these pictures but they might just give me the kick up the backside I need.

first one from 2011

View attachment 62557


this one is now


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well its legs for me this morning.  but I can a feel a cold coming on my throat feels like razor blades... both my children are full of it , so I'm slightly sleep deprived.

I have my cheat meal to look forward to tonight and I will be resting tomorrow .

Hope everyone has a nice weekend


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a great weekend yourself....cold permitting...stay hydrated and get some Vit C down you...take care yummymummy...


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Have a great weekend yourself....cold permitting...stay hydrated and get some Vit C down you...take care yummymummy...


Thanks flubs you too...


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

LEGS

CALVES

Standing Raise

15 x 16kg

15 x 24kg

Seated Raise

15 x 25kg

15 x 27.5kg

HAMSTRINGS

Seated Leg Curl

15 x 25 kg

15 x 30 kg

Lying Leg Curl

15 x 21kg

15 x 28kg

QUADS

Seated Leg Ext

20 x 28kg

Hack Squat

12x 5kg

10 x 10kg

8 x 12.5kg

Leg Press

12 x 60kg

11 x 60kg

11 x 60kg

15 mins HIIT x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

can i ask... is there a reason u dont do barbell squats?

imo the BEST exercise for women to do.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> can i ask... is there a reason u dont do barbell squats?
> 
> imo the BEST exercise for women to do.


Squat rack was taken up... so I did them instead . Would it be better to do them on smith machine if the rack is being used ? X


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Squat rack was taken up... so I did them instead x


bastards!! u should have jumped in with them


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Going shopping this afternoon. Going to get some ingredients for a crustless quiche. Its the only way I can stomach eggs lol strange I know x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well I made my crustless quiche.... very yummy.

Before










And after


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Done some ab workouts this morning...

3 x 12 reverse crunches

3 x 15 ab crunches


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> I have entered into a 5K Fun Run in August to raise money for leukemia research. I will be training 3 times a week using the C25K program. Once I have a donation page sorted I will post a link .
> 
> The reason for why I am taking part in the race and fundraising for this charity is because my partner was diagnosed with CLL type of Leukemia in 2009, has been in remission until now where it has decided to show its ugly face again and he will probably be receiving treatment towards the end of the year or sooner.
> 
> ...


Good luck with your cause and training prep , I did thr great south run in 2011 for the nspcc and it was great fun ....have you set up a virgin money just giving page on the internet , it's a really easy way for people to sponsor yiu online


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

loganator said:


> Good luck with your cause and training prep , I did thr great south run in 2011 for the nspcc and it was great fun ....have you set up a virgin money just giving page on the internet , it's a really easy way for people to sponsor yiu online


Thanks Check out page 1 there should be a link there x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Felt under the weather today, didn't sleep right well as my son was coughing all night bless him. I have a bit of cold too... felt that bad I decided to go of course with my diet and have an m&s paella but feel even worse that I really should be sticking to diet  .


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

What makes you weak can only make you stronger.. I think thats the saying lol

Back to I.F tomorrow .... bring it on x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well hadn't eaten from 6pm. Went for a fasted run, felt great even though I found breathing hard with my cold . Enjoyed my late breakfast at 10am 

Weighing day tomorrow eeek


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Here macros for today

Fat 70g

Carbs 109g

Protein 159g

1692 kcals


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Back and Biceps today yayyyy!!! :bounce:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

How long does it take to find out if carbs don't agree with you when cutting?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Just had a read through, you have done great looking at your progress pics and good on you for putting them up, not an easy thing to do. Also sorry to hear your partner is unwell again but sounds like he has a great lady by his side.

I have to say though i am very disappointed in you for putting up photos of that crust less quiche without telling us how its made!! Is it literally every thing in a dish like an omellette then bakes instead of fried?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Just had a read through, you have done great looking at your progress pics and good on you for putting them up, not an easy thing to do. Also sorry to hear your partner is unwell again but sounds like he has a great lady by his side.
> 
> I have to say though i am very disappointed in you for putting up photos of that crust less quiche without telling us how its made!! Is it literally every thing in a dish like an omellette then bakes instead of fried?


Basically that's it  but unfortunately it gave me indigestion x


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Basically that's it  but unfortunately it gave me indigestion x


Would that be down to the food or the speed you ate it at?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Would that be down to the food or the speed you ate it at?


I ate it twice and it bloated me and gave me pains. I don't think eggs agree with me especially egg white


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

BACK

Wide pull downs

12 x 16kg

10 x 16 kg

8 x 20kg

V pull-downs

12 x 16kg

10 x16 kg

8 x 20kg

wide rows

12 x 16kg

10 x 16kg

8 x 20kg

V rows

12 x 16kg

10 x 16kg

8 x 20kg

TRAPS

shrugs

15 x 15kg

15 x 15kg

15 x 15kg

BICEPS

hammer curls

12 x 7.5kg

10 x 7.5kg

8 x 10kg

Barbell Curl

12 x 7.5kg

10x 7.5kg

8 x 10kg

Cables curls

12 x 3plates

10 x 3 plates

8 x 4plates

HIIT: 15 mins


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I have just been doing some research... yes you were all right!!  I should be eating around 1744 calories a day.

I know I have only been doing IF for a few days now but I don't think it's for me. When I was working out today I felt dizzy afterwards this just scared me, sorry sounds silly but thats how i felt.

I have looked into timed carbs and it sounds very interesting. I have tried Keto and that's hard to keep upto on a daily basis. Keto worked for me but I just couldn't go on with zero carbs 

I will be eating around 176-180 g of protein, 30-40g Carbs and 70-80g of Fat .... Monday to Friday (when I'm not working out) Post-workout meal & Sat-Sun -carb days

I've read that after a workout I should have liquid carbs ( is this necessary?) couldn't I just have a banana or other pieces of fruit?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well them turkey sausages went down a treat


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Im mortified u didnt believe me lol.

Bananas are fine post workout!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Im mortified u didnt believe me lol.
> 
> Bananas are fine post workout!


Im sorry hun , hugs . How are you feeling btw? X


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Did my first day of week 4 of the run, can't believe its been 4 weeks how time flies lol

I ran for a total of 16 mins.. 

After not having any carbs today.. I look and feel better think it's mostly water though.

Daniel my son who is 22 months is going into his first big bed. Basically we have changed his cot into a cotbed... wish me look its going to be a long night I can feel it .


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Im sorry hun , hugs . How are you feeling btw? X


Like absolute ****e! Do not recommend this to anyone.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Like absolute ****e! Do not recommend this to anyone.


Oh dear.. it can only get better x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Feeling a bit down.. been thinking how the hell did I let my body get to this state.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Feeling a bit down.. been thinking how the hell did I let my body get to this state.


I feel the same. But knowing the fact we are doing something about it should keep u positive.

Stick with your plan!!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> I feel the same. But knowing the fact we are doing something about it should keep u positive.
> 
> Stick with your plan!!!


Thanks queenie I will x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Macros for today

1765 kcals

101 g fat

34 g carbs

169g protein


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

CHEST

Flat Bench Press (olly Bar) 20kg

5kg x 12

5kg x 8

7.5kg x 6

Incline Bench Press

7.5kg x 12

10kg x 10

15kg x 8

Dumbbell Flyers

7.5kg x 12

7.5kg x 10

7.5kg x 8

SHOULDERS

Dumbbell Side Raises with upright 7.5 kg bar row (supersetting) till fail

5kg x 8

5kg x 8

5kg x 8

Shoulder Press

5kg x 12

7.5kg x 10

9.5kg x 8

TRICEPS

Press Downs

18kg x 12

18kg x 10

18kg x 8

Dip Machine

15 x 3 plates

8 x 4 plates

fail x 5 plates

Tricep Extensions

7.5kg x 10

9.5kg x 8

12kg x 8

15 mins HIIT


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm sick of eating so much meat... does it get easier x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> I'm sick of eating so much meat... does it get easier x


Nope 

Youll get days where u need to have eggs, no meat etc. All normal


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Nope
> 
> Youll get days where u need to have eggs, no meat etc. All normal


I wish I could have eggs but they don't agree. X


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> I wish I could have eggs but they don't agree. X


Oh I thought u did quiche the other day? Fish then


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Oh I thought u did quiche the other day? Fish then


I did and didn't agree... terrible stomach pains afterwards-think it was the egg whites 

Might try again with just cheese and onion quiche.

macros for today

163g Protein 50g Fat 106g carbs


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Eggs are bad, well the wife, the lads at work and the people in the gym seem to think so :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Milky said:


> Eggs are bad, well the wife, the lads at work and the people in the gym seem to think so :lol:


Bet they do


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Been for run early this morning must have been 8am.. sun was shining, it was lovely.

Then straight after that I took Daniel to day nursery. Just had some turkey chili con carne and putting my feet up for a short while x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well I have had a go at making my quark jelly cannot wait to taste it... hope its ready tonight before I got to bed yummy!!!

Legs tomorrow...Going to push my self to the limit.... hell yeah!!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Am I mad for thinking so far in front....

I would love to be able to 'one day' compete in the 'Body fitness' category! I love that physique for a woman


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

LEGS

CALVES

Standing Raise

15 x 28kg

15 x 32kg

Seated Raise

15 x 30kg

15 x 32.5kg

HAMSTRINGS

Seated Leg Curl

15 x 30kg

15 x 30 kg

Lying Leg Curl

15 x 28kg

15 x 35kg

QUADS

Seated Leg Ext

25 x 35kg

Squats

12x 25kg

10 x 27.5kg

8 x 30kg

Leg Press

12 x 70kg

11 x 70kg

11 x 70kg


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Got my self weighed today and I have lost 2lbs


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Going to try and eat eggs again I know silly but they are such a good way of getting protein at a cheaper cost x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Macros for today

177g protein 71g fat 96g carbs

1707 kcals


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Current stats

185lbs only 21lbs to go before September 2013.. I can do this!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Carb up day yayyyyy!! Going to treat my self an m & s meal!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

It's quite amusing how I talk to my self in this log... anyone out there?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Just to let you all know that I have updated my first page with stats and pictures. Makes it look more profesh!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Completed some core work, trying to tighten my stomach so I don't get too much excess skin ,, especially where I have had my c section two years ago . Any ladies who have had one will understand , like your stomach is smiling back at you. Nice I know


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

core work....beleuuuurrrrghhhh.....havent seen my core for years...lol.....


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

No point in working core/abs until you're lower bodyfat. All its doing is thickening your waist at this stage. Your compound lifts are your friends right now.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> I'm sick of eating so much meat... does it get easier x


Why do you have to eat lots of meat? Mostly, I don't enjoy eating meat or eggs, I don't like fish, and mostly don't fancy cottage cheese/quark anymore. My protein intake is not massive, and I rarely actually eat meat. I think having whole food proteins in your diet is massively beneficial. When I do eat meat, intuitively it feels good, and I generally feel stronger. But fact is, you wouldn't get me eating it everyday. I have minimal protein intake, and the majority comes from shakes and milk. But instead I try and get in meat a few time a week (just a portion), and keep cottage cheese/quark in the fridge also. And right now, I force myself to eat a portion of eggs a day (won't last long), and by portion I mean four, not six, twelve, or thirty blah blah.

Like I say, my protein intake isn't massive. Might go against the grain of a typical weightlifters diet, but I don't think it's necessary to constantly be in a huge surplus of protein. Sounds cliche, but I tend to lean toward a balanced diet, than a protein heavy one.

I know on a diet, it can make it easiest to have a set meal plan, and also one might argue that if you're 'dedicated' to the diet/sport etc, you will endure the things you don't like as 'it's part of the game'. But I disagree that things should be hard if they don't have to be...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Didn't know you have a journal YM! You're supporting me in mine so only fair I support you! I've been in your position and have lost about 95 pounds so far from my highest weight so may be able to offer some advice (I have a degree in nutrition, physiology & biochemistry too).

For me I think at the moment your best solution to dropping weight and getting fit enough for the run in august is exercise first, diet second. I know that that's a little heretical but the exercise is key to boosting your metabolism and creating 1. a high calorie output and 2. a rapid increase in your fitness.

Yes, you do need to keep a lid on your calories and I'd be aiming for 1500kcal a day or there abouts to produce a good steady drop but lots and lots of exercise in all shapes and sizes is paramount - the fittness is essential and the extra weight loss a happy extra. Aim for at least an hour a day, more if possible (this includes all walking that you do).

Also are you on fatburners, like MP MAX Elle Thermopure from MY PROTEIN? They will definitely help. A good mega vitamin / mineral supplement is very important too.

Once you've completed your run I'd really recommend you hit the weights as well as your cardio - the extra muscle will really help you shift the weight and get toned far quicker than just cardio alone.

Keep it up, you are doing brilliantly!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

@defdaz sorry to disagree but 1500 cals is too low for yummy. Totally agree though that getting fit and exercising comes first... and with that, fat loss will follow, but calculations show 1700-1800+ is ideal for yummy.

Yummy is trying to deal with so many different opinions right now I think she needs to decide on one way and stick with it.

Ive been where she is now and its mega frustrating but as I always say... consistency is key!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

RXQueenie said:


> @defdaz sorry to disagree but 1500 cals is too low for yummy. Totally agree though that getting fit and exercising comes first... and with that, fat loss will follow, but calculations show 1700-1800+ is ideal for yummy.
> 
> Yummy is trying to deal with so many different opinions right now I think she needs to decide on one way and stick with it.
> 
> Ive been where she is now and its mega frustrating but as I always say... consistency is key!


Don't apologise, you're entitled to disagree.  Since 2kcal is supposedly maintenance cals for the average lady I would say that 1800 is to many as it really only allows for weight loss via exercise which could be too slow for YM.

But tbh they're only ball park figures - only way to know for sure is to go by the scales. Not loosing enough either drop cals, increase exericse or both! YM's making excellent progress!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> No point in working core/abs until you're lower bodyfat. All its doing is thickening your waist at this stage. Your compound lifts are your friends right now.


Im sooo worried that my stomach won't go back and I'll still have that over hang of skin.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Im sooo worried that my stomach won't go back and I'll still have that over hang of skin.


I know u are. But just keep dropping weight as u are and it will eventually tighten. If u lose weight too fast etc thats when its not so good. It may never go! (Mine is still there!!) just something we need to accept as mums... but doesn't stop us working for it.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Why do you have to eat lots of meat? Mostly, I don't enjoy eating meat or eggs, I don't like fish, and mostly don't fancy cottage cheese/quark anymore. My protein intake is not massive, and I rarely actually eat meat. I think having whole food proteins in your diet is massively beneficial. When I do eat meat, intuitively it feels good, and I generally feel stronger. But fact is, you wouldn't get me eating it everyday. I have minimal protein intake, and the majority comes from shakes and milk. But instead I try and get in meat a few time a week (just a portion), and keep cottage cheese/quark in the fridge also. And right now, I force myself to eat a portion of eggs a day (won't last long), and by portion I mean four, not six, twelve, or thirty blah blah.
> 
> Like I say, my protein intake isn't massive. Might go against the grain of a typical weightlifters diet, but I don't think it's necessary to constantly be in a huge surplus of protein. Sounds cliche, but I tend to lean toward a balanced diet, than a protein heavy one.
> 
> I know on a diet, it can make it easiest to have a set meal plan, and also one might argue that if you're 'dedicated' to the diet/sport etc, you will endure the things you don't like as 'it's part of the game'. But I disagree that things should be hard if they don't have to be...


Thanks for popping in :thumbup: I'm getting used to eating meat and fish now. I have got into a nice routine with my food that I feel quite comfortable with. 



defdaz said:


> Didn't know you have a journal YM! You're supporting me in mine so only fair I support you! I've been in your position and have lost about 95 pounds so far from my highest weight so may be able to offer some advice (I have a degree in nutrition, physiology & biochemistry too).
> 
> For me I think at the moment your best solution to dropping weight and getting fit enough for the run in august is exercise first, diet second. I know that that's a little heretical but the exercise is key to boosting your metabolism and creating 1. a high calorie output and 2. a rapid increase in your fitness.
> 
> ...


Thanks for popping in :thumbup:.

I have actually upped my calories to 1700-1800 I am doing timed carbs. I have noticed improvements already, my body is changing and I've actually lost 2lbs this week.

I'm doing weights 3 times a week and running in between using the C25K program I'm on week 5 now 

Now I feel comfortable with diet I was thinking about fat burners, TBH I don't know much about them. I'm taking glutamine and vitamin C etc.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> I know u are. But just keep dropping weight as u are and it will eventually tighten. If u lose weight too fast etc thats when its not so good. It may never go! (Mine is still there!!) just something we need to accept as mums... but doesn't stop us working for it.


Cool , thanks claire . I won't let it stop us. I will just concentrate on getting this weight off


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> No point in working core/abs until you're lower bodyfat. All its doing is thickening your waist at this stage. Your compound lifts are your friends right now.


Wow! Thanks Queenie!

Now I know why my trousers still feel tight despite all the exercise and clean eating I've been doing. Swapping abs sessions for more HIIT sessions now- really don't need my waste thickening!


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

Just read the full blog - well done YummyMummy and good luck with everything. I'll keep popping in to see how you're doing 

x


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

totally agree with pickle keep it up missus,

youre getting a lot of great advice on here but i would go with queenie and get the body fat down then everything else should tighten...keep it up its a long journey:thumb: :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

subbed... I will catch up with this soon..


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

johnnya said:


> totally agree with pickle keep it up missus,
> 
> youre getting a lot of great advice on here but i would go with queenie and get the body fat down then everything else should tighten...keep it up its a long journey:thumb: :thumbup1:


Thanks Johnny.... nice to have your fab support :thumb:



pickle21 said:


> Just read the full blog - well done YummyMummy and good luck with everything. I'll keep popping in to see how you're doing
> 
> x


Thanks Luv! :thumb:



Jay.32 said:


> subbed... I will catch up with this soon..


Thanks for looking at my journal 

Well I'm bloody knackered today.. I literally haven't stopped (secretly like being busy).. 7am this morning I went for a fasted run, did the last day of week 4 and it felt good... I can really feel my stamina getting stronger. Then two hours later went to Asda with Daniel.... came back had some food...went back out with Daniel to see the choo choo trains, went for a walk in the woods pushed daniel's chair up a hill with him in it... he weighs 2 stone and a bit soooo it was hard going lol.

My OH has his hospital appointment tomorrow not looking forward to the outcome as we know he is not very well at the moment. I hope they put him on treatment asap!!

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Macros for today

1683

91g fat 31g carbs 198g protein


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Good luck with this Hun...at least you got clear goals ... Look fwd to seeing the changes...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Good luck Yummy Mummy


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks skye and jo 

Ive got to not give up and I won't!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks skye and jo
> 
> Ive got to not give up and I won't!!


You'll get there hun. You're doing fab :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't know if to concentrate on my strength at the moment as I can only lift small amounts and concentrate on a bodybuilding routine when I have lost tge weight ?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> I don't know if to concentrate on my strength at the moment as I can only lift small amounts and concentrate on a bodybuilding routine when I have lost tge weight ?


do both? do what u enjoy at this stage.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> do both? do what u enjoy at this stage.


Thnks claire I like both but how would I put them both together into routine?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Thnks claire I like both but how would I put them both together into routine?


well have a squat day, bench day and deadlift day... then add some isolation movements around them... 'powerbuilding' i think it's called!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Sounds cool... would I be able to 5 x 5 on the isolation movements ? X


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi Yummy! Just popping by to say Hi. Well done on your progress to date, you must be pleased to see such a change in shape  x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Sounds cool... would I be able to 5 x 5 on the isolation movements ? X


no.. well i wouldn't. higher reps on those.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> no.. well i wouldn't. higher reps on those.


Sorry for a being pain in the **** 

So I would do higher reps on isolation movements and lower on the Deadlifts etc ?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

bluejoanna said:


> Hi Yummy! Just popping by to say Hi. Well done on your progress to date, you must be pleased to see such a change in shape  x


Thanks luv. I am very please but I will happier when I reach my goal in Sept x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Sorry for a being pain in the ****
> 
> So I would do higher reps on isolation movements and lower on the Deadlifts etc ?


Just seen this routine ... I like the look of it and it fits into my daily routine x

http://muscleandbrawn.com/muscle-and-brawn-full-body-workout-1/


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Just seen this routine ... I like the look of it and it fits into my daily routine x
> 
> http://muscleandbrawn.com/muscle-and-brawn-full-body-workout-1/


as i said, if u like it, do it. it's as much about enjoyment as results


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Back

Deads

1x5 30kg

1x5 35kg

5x5 40kg

Rows

1x6 30kg

1x6 35kg

4x6 35kg

Pull downs

12 x 24kg

10 x 24kg

8 x 30kg

8 x 30kg

Biceps

Barbell curls

12 x 20kg

10x30kg

8 x30kg

8x 40kg

Alt dumbell curls

12 x 5kg

10 x 7.5kg

8 x 7.5kg

8 x 7.5kg

Cable curls

12 x 12kg

10 x 12kg

8 x 18kg

8x 18kg

Shrugs

3 x 12 10kg

15 mins HIIT

That was fantastic workout really felt pumped afterwards ...


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi hun, managed to catch up finally! Good luck with things and will be popping in to see how your getting on. Great to have a goal to work towards too, helps keep you on track and stay motivated. :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Keeks luv  for popping in


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Macros for today

1781

Protein 191g Carbs 80g Fat 93g


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Evening mumster....noice sess there...you sound as if you enjoyed it, which is the point...


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Evening mumster....noice sess there...you sound as if you enjoyed it, which is the point...


Thanks Flubs 

Yes it was good sesh!! I was sweating so much... dont know about you guys but here in Leeds this afternoon it was soo close and very mild out (makes a change)


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks [Redacted]
> 
> Yes it was good sesh!! I was sweating so much... dont know about you guys but here in Leeds this afternoon it was soo close and very mild out (makes a change)


it was like that here too...very very fine misty rain but close as you like so you had to wear a coat when you were out but then was hot...bloopin' nuisance...Leeds hey? used to be my old stomping ground..hee hee....miss that ole corn exchange....lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Keep doing what your doing yummy... consistency is tool!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Flubs said:


> it was like that here too...very very fine misty rain but close as you like so you had to wear a coat when you were out but then was hot...bloopin' nuisance...Leeds hey? used to be my old stomping ground..hee hee....miss that ole corn exchange....lol


Cool  where abouts ? x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Keep doing what your doing yummy... consistency is tool!!


You're so right... not a sprint, it's a marathon


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> You're so right... not a sprint, it's a marathon


clearly diet and training are very important.... but One thing Ive learnt is the importance of consistency... stoping and starting is not good..

but after reading through.... you have consistency... so stick with it..


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

With my diet I have molded it into my daily routine with my children... which seems to make eating my diet easier.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Went for a fasted run this morning, 5 mins run 3 walk 5 mins run 3 minutes walk 5 mins run.... its getting hard but so worth it 

Just been to the doctors with our Mollie she had her 2nd lot of injections.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Macros for today... went slightly over 

113 fat 35 carbs 182 protein

1886


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Bench press day

Bench press

Warm up

5 x 20kg

5 x 20kg

5 x 25kg

Work sets

5 x 25kg

5 x 30kg

6 x 30kg

Incline DB press

10 x 7.5kg

10 x 9.5kg

10 x 9.5kg

10 x 9.5kg

5 x 12kg (failed on 5)

Close grip rows

20 x 18kg

15 x 24kg

15 x 24kg

10 x 30kg

10 x 30kg

Tricep pushdown

15 x 18kg

15 x 18kg

10 x 18kg

10 x 18kg

10 x 18kg

15 mins HIIT x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Macros for today

1807

Fat 86 carbs 78 protein 186


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Fasted Cardio this morning.... went running in the cold wind and rain, anyone would think it was winter lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Feeling tired and run down... think low carbs don't help .. didn't sleep well last night x


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Feeling tired and run down... think low carbs don't help .. didn't sleep well last night x


You're doing really well. Jojo prescribes a hot bath and early night


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Hot bath, ticked off!! just need my bed now :laugh:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Macros for today

34 carbs 98 fat 191 protein

1718


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Only lost 1lb today, may -100 off my cals? X


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Keep it up yum any loss is a loss


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

johnnya said:


> Keep it up Yums any lose is a lose


Just worried I done something wrong ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Just worried I done something wrong ?


a lb is good.

weigh yourself once a week at the same time every week. use the mirror to gauge how you weight as well rather than the scales. heavy training will add some muscle and we all know that weighs more than fat!

havent read all the pages but lots of water and plenty of vitamin C is great for dropping water weight. 4-5 litres of water and 3000mg vit C ed.

and remember consitancy. its a marathon not a race.

1lb is awesome, 1lbs a week for the next 3 months is alot of weight!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> a lb is good.
> 
> weigh yourself once a week at the same time every week. use the mirror to gauge how you weight as well rather than the scales. heavy training will add some muscle and we all know that weighs more than fat!
> 
> ...


Yes your right , prob with me looking like I've lost weight that I expected more about on the scales x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

keep going!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Squat day

Squats

Warm up

5X20KG 5X25KG 5X30KG

Work sets

5 x 30kg 5x35kg 5 + x40kg

Leg press

15x60kg 15x70kg 12x70kg 12x70kg 12x80kg

Leg Curl

15x21kg 12x21kg 12x21kg 12x28kg 12x35kg

Standing Raise

20x20kg 15x24kg 15x28kg 15x32kg 15x36kg

15mins HIIT x


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey hun, hope you're feeling better today.

Well done on the loss, and as said, a loss is a loss, all good. I do agree with Sambuca, dont focus too much on the scales, it can be very deceiving and can mess with your head too much. Weigh yourself once a week, same time every week and even take measurements, again at the same time. I do pics, weight and measurements every Saturday morning and have it all in a diary. Also, hormones can affect how much water your holding and for me, this can add 2-3lbs so does make a difference on the scales, however, if your measuring too, you can see more of a change and also, the mirror and your clothes can give a fairer reflection.

Keep up the good work hun, be consistent and stick with it, and you'll do ace! :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Hey hun, hope you're feeling better today.
> 
> Well done on the loss, and as said, a loss is a loss, all good. I do agree with Sambuca, dont focus too much on the scales, it can be very deceiving and can mess with your head too much. Weigh yourself once a week, same time every week and even take measurements, again at the same time. I do pics, weight and measurements every Saturday morning and have it all in a diary. Also, hormones can affect how much water your holding and for me, this can add 2-3lbs so does make a difference on the scales, however, if your measuring too, you can see more of a change and also, the mirror and your clothes can give a fairer reflection.
> 
> Keep up the good work hun, be consistent and stick with it, and you'll do ace! :thumb:


Thanks for your support keeks... clothes are feeling alot more loose :thumbup:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

OHP Day!!!

OHP

Warm up

5x20kg, 5x20kg, 5x20kg

Work sets

5x20kg, 5x20kg, 8x20kg

DB Seated shoulder press

15x7.5kg,12x7.5kg, 10x9.5kg,10x9.5kg 8x9.5kg

Bent over row

15x30kg,12x40kg,12x40kg,10x50kg,10x50kg

Barbell curls

12x30kg,12x30kg,12x30kg,10x40kg,8x40kg

20min HIIT

woop!! I worked my butt off today!! :laugh:- Rest now until Monday


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

A 1lb loss means youve been in a 3500 cal deficit over the week. Nothing wrong with that if strength/energy us up plus remember u had some sort of cheat didn't u?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> A 1lb loss means youve been in a 3500 cal deficit over the week. Nothing wrong with that if strength/energy us up plus remember u had some sort of cheat didn't u?


I wouldn't of called it a cheat as I didnt go over my usual 1700-1800 , it was a meal from mark's x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well after the gym I didn't get a rest as I was clearing a load of gravel away, so I am able to dig down to put a new concrete foundation down for my soon to be gym shed. Sp I'm bloody knackered but totally worth it 

Hope everyone has had a nice day in the sun today... both my kids have been in the garden all day so when bedtime came they were super tired :laugh:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well after the gym I didn't get a rest as I was clearing a load of gravel away, so I am able to dig down to put a new concrete foundation down for my soon to be gym shed. So I'm bloody knackered but totally worth it 

Hope everyone has had a nice day in the sun today... both my kids have been in the garden all day so when bedtime came they were super tired :laugh:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Feel like a right dick starting that thread in the general forum  :banghead::banghead:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Body Measurements: - *19/5/13*

Forearm: 10" Hips: 42" Calves: 16"

Arms: 14" Waist: 38" Shoulders: 17"

Chest: 37" Thighs: 25" Neck: 13"

Body Measurements: *26/5/13*

Forearm: *10"* Hips:* 42"* Calves: *16"*

Arms: *11"* Waist: *36"* Shoulders: *16"*

*
*

Chest: *38"* Thighs:* 22"* Neck: *13"*


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Feel like a right dick starting that thread in the general forum  :banghead::banghead:


Which thread and why don't you delete it ?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Very happy with the " I have lost.. :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Milky said:


> Which thread and why don't you delete it ?


about high protein cheat meal:blush:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> about high protein cheat meal:blush:


if you click on administrive at top of thread you can delete your own thread :thumbup1:


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> about high protein cheat meal:blush:


Wouldn't worry yum's if you came on here saying you won the lottery somebody would say you filled the ticket out wrong and don't deserve the money....ignore the haters everybody says things they which they hadn't sometime...keep up the training


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

johnnya said:


> Wouldn't worry yum's if you came on here saying you won the lottery somebody would say you filled the ticket out wrong and don't deserve the money....ignore the haters everybody says things they which they hadn't sometime...keep up the training


Thanks hun x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Right well im heading off to see my folks now .. sunday roast yum yum ! Have a good day everyone! !


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Sunday was fantastic had lovely sunday lunch with my folks and had chinese in the evening!! wooooop

Monday = Bench Press Day!!

BP warm up

*
5 x 20,5 x 20,3 x25*

Work sets

*3x30, 3x35 3+ x 35*

DB Inc Press

*20x7.5kg, 12x9.5, 12x9.5 10x12kg, 8x12kg*

DB Rows

*15x7.5kg 12x9.5kg 12x9.5kg 10x12kg 8x12kg*

Tri Pushdowns

*15x18kg, 12x18kg 10x24kg 10x24kg 8x24kg*

20 mins HIIT

Thoughts:

I felt it was a good workout(a sweaty one) but I couldn't reach 40kg on the BP  ... it will happen soon.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Macros for today

1722 f 117 c 27 p 156


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Sunday was fantastic had lovely sunday lunch with my folks and had chinese in the evening!! wooooop
> 
> Monday = Bench Press Day!!
> 
> ...


*youre only 5k off yums id go in at 35 for one set then straight onto the 40 bear in mind at the mo youve already done 5 sets before trying for the 40:thumb: Man up Woman*


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

johnnya said:


> *youre only 5k off yums id go in at 35 for one set then straight onto the 40 bear in mind at the mo youve already done 5 sets before trying for the 40:thumb: Man up Woman*


right and my face smashed under the bar


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Good going yums!


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> right and my face smashed under the bar


*you'll be grand, id be knackered if i was doing 5 sets before my heavy set*

*
*


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

johnnya said:


> *you'll be grand, id be knackered if i was doing 5 sets before my heavy set*
> 
> *
> *


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Fasted cardio done this morning. I've never run for 20 mins (2miles) before.. but I did this morning :thumbup:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Brilliant! Such a great feeling to be able to run after a long time being too heavy! :thumb: Congrats


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Brilliant! Such a great feeling to be able to run after a long time being too heavy! :thumb: Congrats


Thanks daz... I know it may seem a small thing to others but it was a big achievement for me


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Been doing some research....

I started trying keto yesterday didn't say anything as I thought I might last 2 mins but I m actually enjoying it and I'm thinking of doing 4 weeks straight, to see how my body copes with it x EVO at the ready

Just feeling sluggish at the moment but it will pass :thumbup:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Today s macros

1789 kcals

109 fat 27 carbs 176 protein :thumbup:


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

You're going Well Yums


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

johnnya said:


> You're going Well Yums


Thanks Johnny .. :thumbup:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Deads Day!!

Deadlifts

Warm up - 20 x 5 ,20 x 5 25 x 3

Sets: 25 x 5, 30 x 5, 35 x 10

Leg Curls

20 x 28kg, 15 x 25kg, 15 x 35kg, 10 x 42kg , 10 x 42kg

Leg Press

15 x 70, 12 x 80, 12 x 80, 10 x 90, 10 x 90

Side Bends

20 x 9.5, 15 x 12kg , 15 x 12kg, 12 x 14kg, 12 x 17kg

20 mins HIIT X


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Here are my Macros for today

1761

174 Protein 22 carbs 109 fat

This is a really bad video...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

What's the video of? Can't view it on my mobile?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> What's the video of? Can't view it on my mobile?


Me and my gorgeous body lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Me and my gorgeous body lol


Omg go u!!!! Id never have the confidence to do that! Well done


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Just want to show others what can be a achieved if you put effort and dedication into a physique x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

kudos for the vid.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Just want to show others what can be a achieved if you put effort and dedication into a physique x


Absolutely. I think its a fab idea.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Here are my Macros for today
> 
> 1761
> 
> ...


If it's any consolation I've got a bit of a mummies tummy, and I obviously haven't had any kids, pmsl (I have looked after my sister since she was 11 if that counts haha). Well done for getting up a video, as @RXQueenie said, I wouldn't have the chestnuts to do that


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Macros Today

1747

151g Protein 22g Carbs 116g Fat


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey hun, hope all's well. Massive well done for posting vid, good on you! :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Hey hun, hope all's well. Massive well done for posting vid, good on you! :thumb:


Thanks keeks

Yes I'm doing well...finding keto a bit hard at the moment, I am hoping it will get better soon. Moodines and tiredness is getting to me a bit x onwards and upwards:thumbup:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

OHP Day Cycle 1 week 2

OHP - 20 x 5, 20 x 5, 20 x 3

20 x 3, 25 x 3, 30 x 3 , 25 x 6

DB Shoulder Press

12x9.5kg, 12x9.5kg , 12x9.5kg ,12x9.5kg 6x12kg

DB Rows

15x12kg, 12x14kg, 10x17kg, 10x17kg, 10x17kg

Tricep Ext

15 x 9.5kg, 15x9.5kg, 10x12kg, 10x12kg, 10x12kg

20 mins HIIT

Weighing day!!

Keto Week 1 loss =2lbs


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

hey yums ..well done on the video and your training/diet , I dont even have the balls to put up an avi of myself (that'll change)

your an inspiration....brilliant:beer:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Who's that hot chick in your avatar @YummyMummy


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Who's that hot chick in your avatar @YummyMummy


I don't know ... lol have you lost your glasses again


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> I don't know ... lol have you lost your glasses again


Haha, no I actually recently got new ones, so who ever she is she's clear as day


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Squatzzzzz!! cycle 1 week 2

Squats warm up 20x5 25x5 30x3

Sets: 35x3 40x3 40 x 6

Deads 12 x 30 12 x 30 12 x 30 10x40 10 x 40

Hacks 15 x 10 15 x 10 10x10 10x 15 10 x 15

Curls 15 x 30 15 x 30 10 x 40 10 x 40 10 x 40


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Monday 3rd June

Bench Press Day!!

3 x 25 3 x 30 4 x 35 - Yes I hit the 35 hehe

Bench press 5 x 10 = 20kg

DB Row 5 x 10

15,18,18,18,18

Tri Pushdown 5 x 10

18,24,24,30,30

15 mins HIIT


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well it was deadlifts yesterday

Deadz- 35 x 5 , 40 x 3, 45 x 6

Deadz- 5 x 10 = 30kg

Curls - 5 x 10 = 40kg

Side Bends 5 x 10 = 17kg

20 mins HIIT

Going to do a video of my physique again ...


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Well it was deadlifts yesterday
> 
> Dead*z*- 35 x 5 , 40 x 3, 45 x 6
> 
> ...


Nice touch to spice up the reference to deadlifts


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

well its a bit more interesting :laugh:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Gained a pound, what the f**k up with my body .. I just can't loose anything... feel like this hard work is for nothing x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Gained a pound, what the f**k up with my body .. I just can't loose anything... feel like this hard work is for nothing x


Have u changed your diet again? Thats probably why. As I always say... consistency mate x


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

YummyMummy said:


> Gained a pound, what the f**k up with my body .. I just can't loose anything... feel like this hard work is for nothing x


bear in mind muscle is denser than fat, you may have put a bit of muscle on. Just keep the diet and exercise consistent and you will start to see results


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Gained a pound, what the f**k up with my body .. I just can't loose anything... feel like this hard work is for nothing x


Not being rude, but could it be hormone related water retention, so to speak?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Not being rude, but could it be hormone related water retention, so to speak?


Your not being rude..

but no it couldn't have been that 

My body hates carbs...


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

SQUATZZZZZZ!!!

5 X 35 , 3 X 40, 45 X 5 YAYYY!!!

Squats 5 x 10

25,25,30,30,30

DB Curls 5 x 10

9.5,9.5,9.5,9.5 12x6

DB Side Bends 5x10

17,17,17,17,19

20 mins HIIT- Jesus I was sweating after that.....wait till I get into my shed... then I will know what sweat is


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well ive lost and inch or so off my waist, feel a lot more happier now x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Bench Press day!!- Kicked a$$

5 x 30, 3 x 35, 5 x 38 (spotted)

Bench press- 5 x 10

25,25,25,25,25 x8

DB Row- 5 x 10

14,17,17,17,17

Press Downs 5 x 10

24,24,30,30,30

20 Mins HIIT

:bounce:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Can't rotate it sorry

This is a recent picture of me x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Progress pictures


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Did my usual run this morning.. felt a bit bored so I decided to do HIIT... Ran as fast as lightening, up the hills lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Some awesome progress there yummy  Hope all continues to go well for you.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

OK, have read the first and last few pages so sorry if anyione already posted this...

re shin splints - I used to have terrible trouble with these - I got them worse when I used my 'proper' Saucony running shoes than when I dragged on my knackered old Adidas. I bought some Fivefingers and they've been great but I also get the benefits when I wear really flat shoes - believe it or not baseball boots are something I find quite useful 

And....what is nice (for me, not for you no doubt...) is seeing the progress of someone who actually looks like me and isn't some already skinny bird :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> Some awesome progress there yummy  Hope all continues to go well for you.


Thanks for stopping by 



Beklet said:


> OK, have read the first and last few pages so sorry if anyione already posted this...
> 
> re shin splints - I used to have terrible trouble with these - I got them worse when I used my 'proper' Saucony running shoes than when I dragged on my knackered old Adidas. I bought some Fivefingers and they've been great but I also get the benefits when I wear really flat shoes - believe it or not baseball boots are something I find quite useful
> 
> And....what is nice (for me, not for you no doubt...) is seeing the progress of someone who actually looks like me and isn't some already skinny bird :lol:


You need the right trainers... since I bought my running trainers (new balance) they're brilliant! ! Touch wood.. no shin splints 

Thanks for stopping by


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks for stopping by
> 
> You need the right trainers... since I bought my running trainers (new balance) they're brilliant! ! Touch wood.. no shin splints
> 
> Thanks for shopping by


Well that's it - the barefot ones are right.....I feel it within seconds if I dare wear runnig shoes


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Deadz!! - Week 4 cycle 1-deload

5 x 20 5 x 30 5 x 35- I know it was deload but I fancied doing 5 more reps lol

Wide Lats

15 x 24kg, 15 x 24kg, 12 x 24kg, 10 x 24kg 8 x 30kg

Curls- weight in LBS I think

12 x 40, 12 x 40, 12 x 40, 10 x 40, 6 x 50

Seated Leg Raises

20,20,20,15,15

20 Mins HIIT


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well I'm going to be joining a 10 week transformation competition... I'm just going to give it 100% and look forward to the outcome! !


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Think hayfever is starting to show it's ugly face ...  hope it doesn't effect my running this morning


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Progress pictures


Great Progress YM - Doing really well!! Keep up the hard work!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Prospect said:


> Great Progress YM - Doing really well!! Keep up the hard work!!


Thanks for the support prospect


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks for the support prospect


No Problems - I shall be keeping an eye on this now Yummy 

100% support for ya. If ya need any advice on anything give me a PM  x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Prospect said:


> No Problems - I shall be keeping an eye on this now Yummy
> 
> 100% support for ya. If ya need any advice on anything give me a PM  x


Thanks love, will do 

Hill sprints this morning... my right collar bone feels sore , I wonder if I've pulled a tendon whilst sprinting


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

Your collar bone? could of just jerked your head a little, try some ice packs, 45 seconds on 30 seconds off for about 10 minutes

I done 35 min HIIT training this morning at 6:00 for my cardio

1 min fast 1 min slow for 35 mins!!

I LOVE HILL SPRINTS!! keep it up YM x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Prospect said:


> Your collar bone? could of just jerked your head a little, try some ice packs, 45 seconds on 30 seconds off for about 10 minutes
> 
> I done 35 min HIIT training this morning at 6:00 for my cardio
> 
> ...


Wow...35 mins that's hard going and I thought 20 mins was hard

Yes def something to do with my neck and coller bone


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

The pain seems to be going slowly.. I'm sure its my tendons, like a stinging pain when I move my chest. Just hope I can do OHP tomorrow


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Did my weigh in first thing this morning... I'm 2lbs lighter


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

OHP Day - Cycle 1 Week 4 -deload

OHP

20x5 25x5 25x5

DB Front raises- 5 x 10

5kg,7.5,7.5,7.5,7.5

Tri Ext- 5 x 10

12kg,14,14,14,14

Tri Pushdowns- 5 x 10

24kg,30,30,30,30

20 mins HIIT


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

squats cycle 1 week 4

20 x 5 25 x 5 30 x 5

squats- 5 x 10

30,30,30,30,30

DB Curls - 5 x 10

7.5kg,7.5,7.5 10 x 8, 10x 8

Barbell Curls 5 x 10

40lbs ,40,40,40 50x8

Seated Leg Raises

20 x 3

20 mins HIIT

Bloody Knackered


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> squats cycle 1 week 4
> 
> 20 x 5 25 x 5 30 x 5
> 
> ...


*keep at it yums......well done*


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

johnnya said:


> *keep at it yums......well done*


Thanks Johnny


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well back to no carbs after my weekend of eating carbs... I feel even more tired than I did not eating carbs. (Hope you can make sense of what I just said there).

Been to the gym nice and early this morning. Will post workout later, when kids are in bed .

Someone noticed my weight loss in the gym woooo


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Someone noticed my weight loss in the gym woooo


Brill news, a saying I heard is

"It takes 4 weeks for you to notice changes in yourslef, 8 weeks for family and friends to notice and 12 weeks for the rest of the world to notice"


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Brill news, a saying I heard is
> 
> "It takes 4 weeks for you to notice changes in yourslef, 8 weeks for family and friends to notice and 12 weeks for the rest of the world to notice"


I've heard that before too.. but I've only really noticed my self this last week or so, must be a psychological thing


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Tried my coconut oil... god I love this stuff


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Tried my coconut oil... god I love this stuff


Its on my shopping list for today 

Just bought 5kg chicken, 3 kg turkey breast and 3k of sirloin - 68 quid, ewwwsh


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Bench Press Day- cycle 1 week 4

5x20 5x25 5x30

Incline Flyers 5 x 10

9.5,12,12,12,12

Tri Ext 5 x 10

14,14,14,14,14

Tri Pushdowns 5 x 10

30,30,30,36,36 x 8

20 Min HIIT


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Just been for my fasted jogging/hill sprints.

Feeling a little down today, as usual due to hormones I'll be alright later x


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

I get post carb blues, Had carbs on Sunday and today im feeling lazy and lethargic

Yesterday I was moody!

Maybe a conincidence?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> I get post carb blues, Had carbs on Sunday and today im feeling lazy and lethargic
> 
> Yesterday I was moody!
> 
> Maybe a conincidence?


Your probably right.. it will pass x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Feeling loads better today.. I have stomach cramps.. all your women know what I mean, so gym was a little hard but I got through it and kicked a$$ !!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Feeling loads better today.. I have stomach cramps.. all your women know what I mean, so gym was a little hard but I got through it and kicked a$$ !!


Pfff, your monthlys are bullsh1t compared to man flu!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Pfff, your monthlys are bullsh1t compared to man flu!


You wouldn't be saying that if you knew what we have to put up with


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> You wouldn't be saying that if you knew what we have to put up with


Touche!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Touche!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Hayfever is being a pain for me today, sneeze sneeze sneeze lol

But here is my workout- I have changed it a little , fancied having a go at growth stimulus training

DeadLift Day!

25kg x 15- WU

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

35kg x 8

Close Grip Pulls 4 x 15

20kg,20,20,20

DB Rows 4 x 15

14kg,14,14,17

DB Curls

7.5kg x 15, 9.5kg x 10= 3 set

BarBell Curls

20kg x 12, 20kg x 10, 20 x 10, 25kg x 10

20 mins HIIT


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Jesus hill sprints were hard this morning.... hayfever killing me, I get like asthma when I have it x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well I really didn't need to my run this morning.... My gym has arrived and he left it all at the bottom of the drive as my drive way is steep lol. Carried it all up there bit by bit...sweating and runny nose... nice  Exciting times!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Well I really didn't need to my run this morning.... My gym has arrived and he left it all at the bottom of the drive as my drive way is steep lol. Carried it all up there bit by bit...sweating and runny nose... nice  Exciting times!


Have you set it up yet?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Have you set it up yet?


Not yet  will be done tomorrow


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Already posted this in the 10 weeks comp... but I've lost 2.5lbs this week and I'm well pleased


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Blasted my shoulders today!!!

OHP

20kg x 15

20kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

DB Shoulder Press

7.5kg x 12

9.5kg x 12

9.5kg x 12

9.5kg x 12

Side Lats superset with Front lats

7.5kg x 12 5kg x 12

7.5kg x 12 5kg x 12

7.5kg x 12 5kg x 12

7.5kg x 12 5kg x 12

Tri Ext

9.5kg x 15

12kg x 12

12kg x 12

12kg x 12

Tri Pushdowns

18kg x 15

24kg x 12

24kg x 12

30kg x 12

20 Mins HIIT

BOOOOOM!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Sneak preview of my gym


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Squats

25kg x 15

30kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

Squats

25kg x 15

25kg x 12

25kg x 12

25kg x 12

Stationary Lunges

12kg x 12

12kg x 10

12kg x 10

Calf Raise

12kg x 15

14.5kg x 15

14.5kg x 15

14.5kg x 15

Lunges were a killer


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Thats a lot of squats, are your legs burning now?

Any other gym pics?

I hope you tidied the weights away after use


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

My quads were well a truly pumped 

I will post more when finished  ...


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Body Measurements: April/ May 2013

Forearm: 10" Hips: 42" Calves: 16"

Arms: 14" Waist: 38" Shoulders: 17"

Chest: 37" Thighs: 25" Neck: 13"

June 2013

Body Measurements:

Forearm: 10.5" Hips: 40" Calves: 16"

Arms: 12" Waist: 33" Shoulders: 17"

Chest: 36.5" Thighs: 21" Neck: 13"


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Well done hun, that's ace on the measurements. :thumb:

I always go off measurements as well as the scales, more so really. Sometimes if the scales stall, this can mess with your head a little but if your measurements are dropping, you know your still on track and developing muscle. And scales don't take into account water retention etc, so going off both combined is the best way Imo, as well as the mirror and clothes.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Well done hun, that's ace on the measurements. :thumb:
> 
> I always go off measurements as well as the scales, more so really. Sometimes if the scales stall, this can mess with your head a little but if your measurements are dropping, you know your still on track and developing muscle. And scales don't take into account water retention etc, so going off both combined is the best way Imo, as well as the mirror and clothes.


Thanks hun x

Your definitely right there keeks.. I prefer inches than weight.

I don't know if I'm right here but I do think I'm loosing fat rather than muscle , as my biggest losses in inches are from the waist hips and thighs. Arms, chest, calfs, shoulders and have stayed more or less the same , hope im right lol x


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks hun x
> 
> Your definitely right there keeks.. I prefer inches than weight.
> 
> I don't know if I'm right here but I do think I'm loosing fat rather than muscle , as my biggest losses in inches are from the waist hips and thighs. Arms, chest, calfs, shoulders and have stayed more or less the same , hope im right lol x


Yep, sounds right. That's another reason for going off measurements so you know where your losing it, and can help see if it's fat your losing. For women, it's usually torso/bum and thighs where it comes off first, so if these measurements come down, your on the right track.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Yep, sounds right. That's another reason for going off measurements so you know where your losing it, and can help see if it's fat your losing. For women, it's usually torso/bum and thighs where it comes off first, so if these measurements come down, your on the right track.


Thank keeks


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Wicked measurements, going well 

Congrats


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Wicked measurements, going well
> 
> Congrats


Thanks madox..


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Keto is making me feel rubbish today, I'm that tired I cant get enough strength to build my bench


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

When was last refeed?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> When was last refeed?


 Last Week

As you all know I have been doing keto for about 3 weeks- I know not long but tbh I want to lift heavy and do more reps, keto is stopping me from doing this

So here is the plan:

This how my diet will look for the week.

High Carb Days- 1770 Kcals

Protein: 177g- 40%

Carbs: 199g- 45%

Fat: 29g- 15%

Low Carb Days- 1636k kcals

Protein: 184g- 45%

Carbs: 122g- 30%

Fat: 29g- 25%

No Carb Days- 1636 kcals

Protein: 184g- 40%

Carbs: 61g- 45%

Fat: 45g- 15%

On low carb days I will be having 122g of carbs Post-workout only! within an hour or 2 I have to eat 122gs of carbs, after heavy weight lifting

Rest Days- I will eating no carbs on the last 2 meals of the day

Day: Monday Tues Wed Thurs Fri Sat Sun

Training: Chest/Tri Am Cardio Back/Bi Am Cardio Shoulders/Tri Legs Rest

Diet: Low Carb No Carbs Low Carbs No Carbs Low Carbs High carbs No Carbs


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Bench Day

20kg x 15

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

30kg x 8

Incline DB Press

7.5kg x 15

9.5kg x 12

9.5kg x 12

9.5kg x 12

DB Flyers

9.5kg x 12

9.5kg x 12

9.5kg x 12

9.5kg x 12

Tri Ext

12kg x 12

12kg x 12

12kg x 12

12kg x 12

Push Downs

24kg x 15

24kg x 12

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

20 Min HIIT


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

How do you do your HIIT?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> How do you do your HIIT?


Tredmill  :thumbup:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Fasted hill sprints completed 

Felt a lot more better with carbs inside me. Looks like it's going to be a nice day here in leeds .


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Fasted hill sprints completed
> 
> Felt a lot more better with carbs inside me. Looks like it's going to be a nice day here in leeds .


Bit sad when the sun comes out and instead of thinking about getting a tan, I get excited at the amount of washing I can get through


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Fasted 20 min HIIT in the morning...  

Deadlift Day

25kg x 15

30kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

Lat Pulls

20kg x 15

25kg x 12

25kg x 12

25kg x 12

DB Rows

17kg x 15

17kg x 15

17kg x 15

17kg x 12

DB curls-superset with Barbell Curls 17kg bar to fail.

9.5kg x 15

12kg x 12

12kg x 12

12kg x 10

Now I have my new gym...


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Kettlebell tabata





 :blush:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Weighing day... lost 1.5lbs this week at 175.5 lbs


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

OHP Day- Cycle 1-week 2

17kg x 15

22kg x 6

22kg x 6

25kg x 10

DB SH Press -4 sets x 12 reps

9.5kg,9.5,12,12

Lat Sides superset with fronts

9.5kg,9.5,9.5,9.5

Tri Ext

12kg,14.5,14.5,14.5

Pushdowns

10kg,12,12,12

-Tabata 20 mins


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Legs today... I'm actually excited to do some serious squatting


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

How did the legs go ?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I did ok, but lunges were hard work... felt bit pi $$ ed off afterwards, I couldn't get in the zone.

Will put workout up later on


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Feeling depressed, thinking I might never get my figure back to what it was before kids. My dream is to compete but that might never happen  sorry to put downers on you all, but it's just how i feel today x


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Somethings just cheered me up... I'm not sure if it's correct but I've just measured BF with calipers and it says I'm 28 % I used to be 33% thats in two months ?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

5% fat loss is awesome!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> 5% fat loss is awesome!


Thanks...just hope its right, anyway I feel better and ive just ate this... homemade tikka masala


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

*Squats*

30kg x 15

35kg x 6

40kg x 6

40kg x 10

Deads

30kg x 15

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

Lunges

12kg x 12

12kg x 12

12kg x 8

Calf raises

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

20kg x 15


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

YummyMummy said:


> Feeling depressed, thinking I might never get my figure back to what it was before kids. My dream is to compete but that might never happen  sorry to put downers on you all, but it's just how i feel today x


Aim high achieve high 

Keep plugging away, and do the one thing 99.999% of people don't.... Be consistent! And persistent! It won't come overnight, but gradually you'll get there.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Aim high achieve high
> 
> Keep plugging away, and do the one thing 99.999% of people don't.... Be consistent! And persistent! It won't come overnight, but gradually you'll get there.


Your so right Andy! I just keep telling my self this. I really need to get rid of my mirror in the bedroom, I keep looking at my body and thinking nothing is different or checking to see if there is lol The mind is a crazy thing


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

F.ck me missus ive seen you're pics and video you're doing great , it's a marathon not a sprint just keep it consistent and have fun in your training


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

YummyMummy said:


> Your so right Andy! I just keep telling my self this. I really need to get rid of my mirror in the bedroom, I keep looking at my body and thinking nothing is different or checking to see if there is lol The mind is a crazy thing


Lol it's Adam - should really change the username at some point!

Yes mind is deffo one of the biggest things that holds people back.. If you have a blip, so what? Get back on plan.. This is where most struggle - something doesn't go right and they give up.. Then 6months later start back at square 1 again.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Lol it's Adam - should really change the username at some point!
> 
> Yes mind is deffo one of the biggest things that holds people back.. If you have a blip, so what? Get back on plan.. This is where most struggle - something doesn't go right and they give up.. Then 6months later start back at square 1 again.


I am sorry Adam! :blush:

You can tell it's a low carb day :laugh:

Yes its a viscous cycle


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Here is a video from my workout on Friday - OHP!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

..keep up the good work!!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> ..keep up the good work!!


Thanks skye


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Enjoyed sunday lunch with the folks... and a sneaky pizza, back onto the diet, I've got 8 weeks to change this body... COME ON !!!


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Great seeing the progress you've made, Vicky, and the fundraising. Very brave putting up your pics too


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> Great seeing the progress you've made, Vicky, and the fundraising. Very brave putting up your pics too


Thanks for your kind donation... its gone to a very good cause


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Bloody hell fasted HIIT was hard this morning , I hadn't eaten since 8pm yesterday. I've started putting Incline up a bit on the tredmill to make my heart rate rise that bit more


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumb:

Hey missy,

Just had a wee flick through your journal and you are doing fab...

Also had a trawl into the 10 week challenge thingy......it sure gives you the support you need and of course the means to show them all just what you are capable of achieving....

Keep up your sterling work so far girl......and yuumy mummy you are ...


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Hey missy,
> 
> ...


Awww thanks Enjoy!! 

Yes I'm glad I entered the comp, it gives me some motivation to keep me going.

Bring it on!! lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

*Press Day- Cycle 1- Week 2*

*
*

Flat Barbell

Press

WU 20kg x 15

WU 20kg x 10

25kg x 6

25kg x 6

25kg x 10

Narrow Grip Bench

Press

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

27.5kg x 8

27.5kg x 8

Incline DB Press

12kg x 10

12kg x 10

14.5kg x 8

14.5kg x 8

Military BB Press

17kg x 10

22kg x 10

22kg x 10

24kg x 8

Youtube video


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Your wall seems very close to the end of the bar, is there much room?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Your wall seems very close to the end of the bar, is there much room?


It just fits!!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Idea for ya vid, perhaps show a pic of a days sample meal, 6 pics back to back 

didnt expect you to talk like that  in madoxx land everyone talks welsh


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Idea for ya vid, perhaps show a pic of a days sample meal, 6 pics back to back
> 
> didnt expect you to talk like that  in madoxx land everyone talks welsh


I'm from Leeds , what did you expect lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Hill sprints and jogging completed..  :thumbup:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Ace vid hun, and looks a great little set up you've got there! :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Ace vid hun, and looks a great little set up you've got there! :thumb:


Thanks love. Yes its getting there..


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

*Lift Day- cycle 1- week 2*

*Deads*

WU 25kg x 15

WU 25 x 10

WU 30 x 8

35kg x 6

35 x 6

35 x 10

*Romanian Deads*

30kg x 10

30 x 10

35 x 8

25 x8

*Sumo Deads*

30 x 10

30 x 10

35 x 8

35 x 8

*
Pullthroughs*

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

15kg x 8

15kg x 8

*Thoughts*

Really felt like I worked through them sets 100%. Bloody Knackered afterwards but thats a good thing


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Seeing as the betty and dizzee thread died, can you show us what your eating?

Do you use a pre workout?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I'll show you mine if you show me yours lol

Well I'm having a week off my pre workout because i'm not feeling any of the effects- thermopure by myprotein


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Im just having pro plus or a strong coffee as rumour has it caffeine helps to shift fat


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Im just having pro plus or a strong coffee as rumour has it caffeine helps to shift fat


Unfortunately I can't drink coffee makes me gag


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Did my fasted cardio this morning.. didn't do hill sprints as such as my calf is still a little sore. It still got my heart pumping though


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Caffiene tablets are good if you cant drink coffee. Something like these off Ebay, and a lot cheaper than Pro Plus.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-200mg-Pure-Caffeine-Pills-Tablets-/221241883870?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item33830b3cde


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Caffiene tablets are good if you cant drink coffee. Something like these off Ebay, and a lot cheaper than Pro Plus.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-200mg-Pure-Caffeine-Pills-Tablets-/221241883870?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item33830b3cde


Aww thanks hun, will take a look


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Madoxx said:


> Im just having pro plus or a strong coffee as rumour has it caffeine helps to shift fat


I am using caffeine tabs from TPW and they seem to do the trick, not expensive either.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am using caffeine tabs from TPW and they seem to do the trick, not expensive either.


Cool thanks milks


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Well I'm officially getting electric in my shed today...going to blow the doors off with some Iron Maiden me thinks  whilst doing my pull session !!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

YummyMummy said:


> Well I'm officially getting electric in my shed today...going to blow the doors off with some Iron Maiden me thinks  whilst doing my pull session !!


as long as it's not the globo pap lol

maybe we should start a lifting related playlist for you...

Harder, Faster - wasp


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Rykard said:


> as long as it's not the globo pap lol
> 
> maybe we should start a lifting related playlist for you...
> 
> Harder, Faster - wasp


Don't mind bit of rammstein


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

*Cycle 1-week 2*

*
*

*
Youtube video - Just core lift highlights, enjoy!*






*Pull Day*

*
*

Bent Over Barbell rows

WU 25 x 15

WU 25 x 10

WU 30 x 8

35 x 6

35 x 6

35 x 9

DB Bent Rows

12kg x 10

12kg x 10

14.5 x 8

14.5 x 8

Close grip Lat pulls

20 x 10

20 x 10

25 x 8

25 x 8

BB curls

19.5 x 10

19.5 x 10

22 x 8

22 x8

Finished off with some Tabata kettlebells- Jesus I was sweating, I drank 2Ltrs during that session LOL.

*Thoughts:* Felt like I really pushed my self today, YESSSSSSSS!! GET IN!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Food porn...

Before and after


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

That looks lush, altho it wouldnt fill me, would have to get more veg on 

Hows the weight loss comming?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Lost 2lbs this week...


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Beautiful morning... going to temple newsame in leeds today, taking the kids to see the farm animals, it will be smelly lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Having a day off from diet.. enjoyed a 99 ice cream with the kids .. going to have paella tonight .. nothing drastic lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

2lbs off.....very well done.....I need to pull me finger out...lol....


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> Lost 2lbs this week...


Congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

mygym said:


> Congratulations! :thumbup:


Thanks mygym


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Hard work always pays off, sometimes its a struggle to keep going but it will be worth it


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Flubs... 

Mygym- Hard work does def pay off 

This journal has now ended--- please sub to the new one :laugh: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/232661-yummys-journey-time-get-serious.html#post4312629


----------

